# Do Not Say "Hello" ?



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2009)

What would cause a "intro" thread to get closed?

Just wondering...


----------



## Grymir (Jan 19, 2009)

Age.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know; ask a moderator. Suggestion box is not for queries about moderator actions.


----------

